# Aer Lingus Pension - Contact Number



## Afterflood (30 Nov 2009)

Hello all,

I am wondering if anyone has a contact number for the aerlingus pension scheme.

A good friend of mine is an aer lingus pensioner and needs to contact them but cant seem to locate a number.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## Eithneangela (30 Nov 2009)

They can be contacted at pensionenquiries@aerlingus.com.  Hope there is still somebody Manning the desk, or is that Mannioning the desk!


----------

